# Problem solver



## teebee357

Buna seara! 
Din toată inima, sper că postez în forumul corespunzător. Am de tradus frecvent termenii de "problem solving" şi de "problem solver". Acum, dincolo de traducerea evidentă de "rezolvare de probleme" şi "rezolvitor de probleme", există vreo sintagmă românească suficient de explicită şi coerentă? Nicicum nu-i dau de cap. Mulţumesc în avans pentru orice efort depus în direcţia rezolvării acestei probleme!


----------



## mmagic

problem solving = soluţionarea problemelor, găsirea soluţiilor
problem solver =  căutător de soluţii

traducerea de rezolvitor de probleme nu-mi sună deloc bine si mi se pare forţată


----------



## teebee357

Mulţumesc mult. Sună rezonabil, să văd cum le acordez în text!


----------



## farscape

Lipsa contextului face imposibilă găsirea unei traduceri corecte. Câteva exemple (lista e mai lungă):

...problem solving...
-> individual - persoană care resolvă probleme (troubleshooter - depanator)
-> skills (they have ...) - ei se pricep la rezolvat probleme
-> context - mediu/cotext de rezolvat probleme
-> he is no ... type - el nu este o persoană descurcăreaţă

...problem solver...
-> she is a... - ea se pricepe să descurce lucrurile
-> she is the problem solver type - ea este (o persoană / gendul de persoană) descurcăreaţă

Later,
f.


----------



## teebee357

farscape said:


> Lipsa contextului face imposibilă găsirea unei traduceri corecte. Câteva exemple (lista e mai lungă):
> 
> ...problem solving...
> -> individual - persoană care resolvă probleme (troubleshooter - depanator)
> -> skills (they have ...) - ei se pricep la rezolvat probleme
> -> context - mediu/cotext de rezolvat probleme
> -> he is no ... type - el nu este o persoană descurcăreaţă
> 
> ...problem solver...
> -> she is a... - ea se pricepe să descurce lucrurile
> -> she is the problem solver type - ea este (o persoană / gendul de persoană) descurcăreaţă
> 
> Later,
> f.



De exemplu...
As you’ll see, problem-solving kids come in all ages, shapes, and sizes.
Conceptul de problem-solving kids e bine reprezentat, de fapt, e subiectul cartii. Ce concept echivalent, articulabil, daca pot spune asa, ati folosi?

Multumesc de raspuns si interes in problema data! 

La multi ani!


----------

